# Косультация и лечение для тех, кто живет заграницей



## Milena (10 Фев 2007)

Здравствуйте!

У меня сколиоз 2-й степени, мне 24 года. Я живу в Таллинне. Вопрос такой: если я приеду на консультацию к вам и после консультации назначат лечение, то какой перерыв между сеансами может быть? 

Меня интересует это потому, что я живу не в Москве и у меня существуют некоторые трудности для того, чтобы приехать к вам в клинику (виза, билеты, работа). Хотелось бы знать, на какой период я должна покинуть свой город.

Спасибо


----------



## Helen (16 Фев 2007)

Длительность пребывания для проведения курса лечения может быть различной, зависит от клиники (Вы не написали, в какую клинику Вы хотите приехать),  применяемого метода лечения и вида патологии.

В любом случае приезжайте не менее, чем на 8 - 10 дней, а дальше уже будет видно, возможно Вам предложат несколько сеансов, затем обучат специальным упражнениям.


----------

